# All Slavic languages: Sunny side up



## Diaspora

In BCS, we say "na oku" (on the eye)to indicate that we want our eggs sunny side up, hence the yolk facing up and intact.

How do you say this in other Slavic languages?


----------



## hinko

jajce na oko


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

It's essentially the same in Slovenian: *jajce na oko*

NOTE: A _literal_ Slovenian translation of BCS "*na oku*" would be "*na* *očesu*", but the idiom involves a different case in Slovenian.

EDIT: Hinko beat me to it!


----------



## Azori

In Slovak it's *volské* *oko, *pl. volské oká/oči.


----------



## dudasd

Diaspora said:


> In BCS, we say "na oku" (on the eye)to indicate that we want our eggs sunny side up, hence the yolk facing up and intact.
> 
> How do you say this in other Slavic languages?


 
In BCS we say "na oko" actually.  ("to(wards) eye(-like appearance)" = eye-like, something like that; not "on the eye")


----------



## Jana337

Czech: "volské oko" or simply "očko"


----------



## Diaspora

So it is essentially the same in every Slavic language? BTW, what does "volské" mean?


----------



## texpert

Volské oko - *a bull's eye*. 
Makes little sense? Never mind. I wasn't particularly quick to take up this expression either.


----------



## .Jordi.

If we're taking about this, in Polish we would call it _jajko sadzone,_ nothing to do with _oko_.


----------



## lunito

Croatian: Jaje na oko


----------



## iobyo

TriglavNationalPark said:


> It's essentially the same in Slovenian: *jajce na oko*
> 
> NOTE: A _literal_ Slovenian translation of BCS "*na oku*" would be "*na* *očesu*", but the idiom involves a different case in Slovenian.
> 
> EDIT: Hinko beat me to it!



The same in Macedonian: _јајце на око_ ("jajce na oko").


----------



## winpoj

In Czech, we also have "sázené vejce" along with "volské oko". By contrast, I have never heard Jana's "očko". Perhaps a regional thing.


----------



## Latinoamericana

Jaje na oko


----------



## Saluton

In Russian, eggs fried this way are called *глазунья* (glaz*u*n'ya).


----------



## DarkChild

In Bulgarian you say яйца на очи/ na ochi.


----------



## ilocas2

We always said *buličí voko* at home.

It comes from "bulící oko" - crying eye

"bulet" is derrogatory term for "to cry"


----------



## Selyd

Українською:
випускнá яєчня
окáта яєчня


----------



## Ottilie

Russian : *глазунья * / *выпускная яичница*


----------



## Saluton

Never heard *выпускная яичница.*


----------



## Ottilie

Надо же! Либо я сама охренела,либо такого вообще не существует . Взглянитe

http://www.google.ru/images?q=выпус...=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=871

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Яичница

  Понятия не имею,в чем же разница,но все же такое блюдо и такое название непременно существует,по крайней мере ,бабушка всегда готовила такое блюдо


----------

